# You know you rock at (insert game name here) when...



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 17, 2010)

Inspired, just now, by what PhaRaoH jus said, this is the opposite to the "You know you fail at (insert game name here) when..."!

Simples concept, tell us your ideas on how you know you rock at a certain game, and why! Here's a couple examples:

You know you rock at Final Fantasy when you enter a battle with Omega Weapon and beat him in less than two minutes!

You know you rock at Gran Turismo when you enter a race in the Gran Turismp World Championship (which pits you against F1 cars) and win with a Le Mans GT2 car, the slowest and least powerful class in Le Mans, in case you didn't know!


----------



## PinserPerson (May 12, 2010)

you know you rock at pokemon when the gym leaders bow down to you


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 12, 2010)

You know you rock at Halo 3 when you manage to stick the guy that just assassinated you taking him with!! Mwahahahaha! (I have done that as well, I was having a wierd day with Grenades...)

You know you rock at Halo when everyone you kill knows it's you even though they don't know you...

And you most definitely rock at Halo 3 when you can use that pathetic excuse for a Scorpion Tank effectively!!! (I really HATE the Halo 3 Scorpion Tank!)


----------



## Jester (May 12, 2010)

You know you rock at halo when you fire a rocket launcher randomly and hit the sniper that has been killing everyone for the past 10 minutes.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 12, 2010)

You know you rock at Halo when you fire off a Rocket into the middle of a fight randomly and get a Bulltrue... (Someone else who detests snipers, yay, I'm not alone/insane/any of that crap)


----------



## Jester (May 12, 2010)

You know you rock at RE5 when you slaughter 10 enemies at once with a single bullet

(Almost any piercing weapon. Also, I love sniper rifles. That's why my favourite qoute is "I'll wait back here...")


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 12, 2010)

You know you rock at Fable II when you take a gun or a crossbow into close-quarters fight and win! (And I didn't mean the weapons, I meant snipers as in the coward that hides away from all the combat and opens fire on everyone else!!!)


----------



## ... (May 19, 2010)

You know you rock at Metroid Prime Hunters when no one sees you up top of the frickin _Alinos Perch_ and you're sniping them as they run to the Imperialist (Sniper weapon itself and debatably the strongest weapon in the game). 

You know you rock at GTA when your freaking tank is taking out helicopters...from above.

You know you rock at Pokemon when you don't have to use the FEAR strategy to beat a lvl. 100 with a lvl. 1 Pokemon.


----------



## I can haz larry (May 19, 2010)

You know you rock at pokemon when: you encounter a shiny LEGENDAIRY!

You know you rock at SSBB when: you can PWN as Jigglypuff

You know you rock at pokemon when: Nurse joy asks if you want the usual!

You know you rock at CODMW2 when: you level up with the riot shield 3 TIMES in one 5 MINUET match!


----------



## ... (May 21, 2010)

You know you rock at PMD or PMD 2 when you find a legit shiny that _isn't_ Celebi.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 21, 2010)

You know you rock at Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater when you beat The Boss on European Extreme before the music starts!


----------



## ... (May 21, 2010)

You know you rock at Metroid: Zero Mission when you can escape the planet after destroying the Mother Brain by backtracking all the way through Tourian, going through the main hallways of Brinstar, then taking the elevator from Norfair to Crateria and escaping in your ship with less than ten seconds on the clock.

That is, opposed to taking just that one straight shaft up out of Tourian to Crateria. :P


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 21, 2010)

You know you rock at Halo when the Covenant kill themselves simply cuz they know you're in the area! Especially the Grunts...

You know you rock at Need for Speed: Most Wanted when you run rings around the Level 5 Heat!


----------



## ... (May 22, 2010)

You know you rock at World of Warcraft when there's no more Blood Elf dancers because you've run out...


----------



## OrngSumb (May 22, 2010)

You know you rock at Just Dance when you can get all greats with your eyes closed


----------



## hopeandjoy (May 22, 2010)

You know you rock at Megaman 2 when you can beat Quickman's level without dieing or using the Time Stopper.


----------



## ... (May 23, 2010)

You know you rock at Guitar Hero when you beat any song. (I can't believe no one else has thought of this one yet. :P)


----------



## M&F (May 23, 2010)

You know you rock at Guitar Hero whenever you beat a song. The game tells you that, after all.


----------



## ... (May 23, 2010)

That's what I just said.

You know you rock at Modern Warfare 2 in multiplayer when you can make the plane take off...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2010)

You know you rock at Halo because you're not playing bloody Call of Duty!!!


----------



## ... (May 28, 2010)

You know you rock at the Orange box when you make the Portal gun appear in Half-Life 2.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2010)

You know you rock at all Retro (or real, should I say) Sonic games (cuz they're the only ones worth mentioning), cuz you're not playing the newer crap released wrongly through Nintendo!


----------



## ... (May 28, 2010)

You know you rock at Guitar Hero: Metallica when you don't have to hook up a second pedal to attempt the double-kick drumming style.


----------



## Bombsii (May 29, 2010)

You know you rock at InFamous when the game insults you.


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

You know you rock at Two Worlds when you're just even able to play the crappy thing.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

You know you rock at Yu-Gi-Oh! Duelist of the Roses, cuz you not only get how to play it but you get pretty good at it! Somehow... (Duel Monsters meets Chess, I haven't played it myself but it is damned hard to even get how to play it!)

You know you rock at WWE Smackdown Vs Raw when you beat The Undertaker at WrestleMania on Hard!


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

You know you rock at Fallout 3 when you don't even need to use the Fatman at all during the course of the game.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

You know you rock at Yu-Gi-Oh! Tag Force 4 cuz the Dark Signers fear YOU and the starter Deck!!!


----------



## ... (May 29, 2010)

You know you rock at Mario Kart DS when you are able to fly in Bowser's airplane kart.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

You know you rock at Pokemon Platinum when you catch Dialga and Palkia in only a total of four Ultra Balls! (Now if you'll excuse me I'm off to brag...)


----------



## ... (May 30, 2010)

You know you rock at HG or SS when you can beat Red the first time...without trading from another game.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 30, 2010)

You know you rock at Final Fantasy when the Weapons run away from you at the start of the battle!

You know you rock at Final Fantasy VII when you make One-Winged Sephiroth cry!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 1, 2011)

You know you rock at Pokemon Yellow when Gary Oak declares you the champion before he even battles you.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 1, 2011)

You know you rack at Pokémon B/W when you defeat N in the castle without using the dragon.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 1, 2011)

sv_01 said:


> You know you rack at Pokémon B/W when you defeat N in the castle without using the dragon.


I totally rock, then.

You know you rock at Disgaea when you beat the Overlord from another Dimension.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

You know you rock at Pokemon Gold when you can beat the E4 with only 3 pokemon.

(I actually did, with a typhlosion, red gyarados, and Ho-oh....3 times)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 2, 2011)

You know you rock at Pokemon Emerald when you beat Wallace with your Claydol

(aw yeah)


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 3, 2011)

You know you rock at Pokémon Red/Blue when you get defeat Erika with six Graveler.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 4, 2011)

You know you rock at Pokemon Blue when you can OH KO Brock's Onix with a Caterpie's Tackle attack (while Onix is at full health.).

(I never will understand how i did that.)


----------



## RK-9 (Oct 6, 2011)

You know you rock at Battletoads when you win


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

You know you rock at Pokemon Emerald when you can catch one of the weather trio with full health with a single poke ball.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 7, 2011)

You know you rock at Pokemon Platinum when you can beat the E4 and Champ with only a Lv 1 Bidoof.


----------

